
Emerald: An Object-Based Language for Programming Distributed Systems - cmeiklejohn
https://christophermeiklejohn.com/pl/2016/03/06/emerald.html
======
brudgers
Emerald home:
[http://www.emeraldprogramminglanguage.org/](http://www.emeraldprogramminglanguage.org/)

